# Offhand Items fehlen?



## Ferago (23. März 2008)

Hi leute,

Als ich heute das offhand item für meinen pvp twink gesucht habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass es keine off hand items wie kugeln und schilde im Charakterplaner gibt. Jedenfalls hat nicht einmal die suche per schnellsuche ein ergebnis gebracht. Falls ich mich hierbei irre berichtig mich bitte und sagt mir wo man die off hand items findet.

mfg Ferago


----------



## Exoduz66 (23. März 2008)

such mal auf den letzten seiten, waffen werden nach DPS sotiert nicht nach itemlevel (ka warum) jedenfalls sind die casterdinger auf den letzten seiten, is übrigens bei den mainhanditems genauso

achja und offhände werden in dem menü *rüstungen* nicht *waffen* gesucht


----------

